# Work shift scheduler program ....any ideas?



## DJM (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi all.

A buddy of mine is in need of a shift scheduler program for his work so I told him I'd run the question by the helpful folks here on ehmac.

He needs a program (windows or mac and freeware if possible, he works at a non-profit organization) that will organize 5 employees to work 3 shifts a day, 21 shifts per week, 3 days on, 2 off, part-time, full-time, etc., etc., etc. It can get really complicated when figuring out exactly what they want.

If anyone has an idea of a physical program or online program that can do this type of thing, we'd appreciate it greatly. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## DJM (Feb 21, 2005)

Any ideas??


----------



## DP004 (Mar 9, 2005)

For Excel:
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/templates/TC062561761033.aspx

or check:
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/default.aspx

and make search for 'Work Schedule'
A lot of templates are for MS Project.I don't know if you have it but some are also for Excel, which you could have. 

The templates could be a decent starting point. Choose one that looks quite decent and start from there. That's what I usually do when I can't find what I am looking for but still want to pass for a genius...

Those MSOffice on-line templates require the use of Internet Explorer or Netscape to download. Yeah!


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

DP004 said:


> For Excel:
> http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/templates/TC062561761033.aspx
> 
> or check:
> http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/default.aspx


Might want to try the Macintosh Template site:

http://www.microsoft.com/mac/resources/templates.aspx?pid=templates&browser=1


----------



## DP004 (Mar 9, 2005)

MacDaddy said:


> Might want to try the Macintosh Template site:
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/mac/resources/templates.aspx?pid=templates&browser=1


Indeed.
I went with DJM's first choice (Windows) but I would prefer the templates for my Mac Office anytime. 

DJM seems to have solved his problem.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

Can't you use iCal? It has good functionality... You could create a separate colour coded calendar for each employee and view only one or two or all at a time. And you could see where the shifts overlap and you can create recurring events, like a monday shift to employee A, from 9 to 5 for a month and a half...

I think that's a good bet.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

Plus, I checked out the templates for office for mac and they look really lame. Use iCal


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I might be interested in developing something in FileMaker for your friend. I can develop it as a run-time application so cost would not be an issue (he wouldn't need a copy of FileMaker). 

If he is interested, feel free to give him my contact information.

Hope this helps,


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Brave lads you are, responding to a 9 month old post.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

SINC said:


> Brave lads you are, responding to a 9 month old post.


better late(nt) than never


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I don't look at the dates, I use the 'New Posts' link most of the time so if there is something new in a link, and it looks interesting, I'll look at it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

gasp said:


> mmm..interesting///


Are you on some kind of mission to revive dead threads from years back with inane comments?


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

akilkenny said:


> ace schedule Ace Schedule - Windows and Mac OS X employee scheduling software


I hope you realize that the question in the post you are replying to is seven years old?


----------

